# Colnago EPS, Super Record, LW Obermayer etc



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

This is not my bike. It is a riding buddy's new beauty. 

The bike just got assembled with almost all of the parts that were planned to be on the bike. The Super Record cassettes were not available from the french importer, so it is assembled with a Chorus 11 speed cassette instead. Other than that, It is the way it is intended. 

It weighs 6,6kg with computer, pedals, bottle cages and the heavy chorus cassette. Size 55cm, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Beauty!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Tell us what he think of it ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

wowwwww.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

I got a woodie...


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Missing :EPS RIDE REPORT*

Where the ride report ?


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Mulowe said:


> Where the ride report ?


Aint no ride report to give when there aint no ridin' going on... 

No, but to be serious, the last few weeks have been 100% MTB. I don't have much inspiration for the narrow tires until I get my Time RXR Ulteam.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

*What???*

:mad2:


Sacke said:


> I don't have much inspiration for the narrow tires until I get my Time RXR Ulteam.


What the %*&% are you talkin' about!? "Time RXR?"  What the....

Just messing with ya...glad to hear yer ridin' away. too damn wet here.


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

That is one sweet bike


----------

